# Bunnies eating breakfast!!!



## 2snowbunnies (Jan 4, 2007)

http://s9.photobucket.com/albums/a83/mamma2nikki/?action=view&amp;current=breakfast002.flv


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 4, 2007)

Aw, so cute! You're little twinkie buns are adorable and that salad looked YUMMY! 

The piggies are cute, too. I want a piggie! I wantthe kind that look like they have cowlicks all over theirbodies.


----------



## 2snowbunnies (Jan 4, 2007)

We had one of those!
We called him bedhead.


----------



## monklover (Jan 4, 2007)

Awwww they are so cute!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 4, 2007)

That is just too cute! Just beautiful buns munching away, yes-that salad looks very good! :bunnydance:


----------



## m.e. (Jan 4, 2007)

I *love* seeing their little mouths munching away :inlove:

(p.s. your other pics caught my eye, too...cloth diapers and babywearing = one cool mama )


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 19, 2007)

How's a video?


----------

